

Viral growth that we don't want - guybrushT

I read this just now: &quot;High risk Ebola could reach France and UK by end-Oct, scientists calculate&quot; - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trust.org&#x2F;item&#x2F;20141005111355-ecbij&#x2F;?<p>This is getting quite scary. Is there something I (an individual) can do to help contain Ebola? (Serious question).<p>In my work I talk about viral growth all day (I consult startups), but this is the viral growth that we all don&#x27;t want. What can we (HN) do to help the world with this (Spread of Ebola)?
======
techdog
First read up on it. Ebola requires physical contact with body fluids from an
individual who is currently symptomatic. For this reason alone, it is unlikely
to spread the way (for example) influenza does.

I have an advanced degree in microbiology from UC Davis and it is my opinion
that the Ebola "scare factor" is way overblown. People simply need to read the
facts about the disease and how it spreads. It doesn't spread via aerosols
(sneezes)... nor by magic.

